# alte Package Version installiert - neue vorhanden

## Obelix

Hallo Profis,

mir brennt schon seit geraumer Zeit eine Frage unter den Nägeln, die mich jetzt sogar vor ein Problem stellt.

In meinem Portage tree liegen von verschiedenen Programmen und Bibliotheken verschiedene Versionen.

Konkretes Beispiel: media-libs/wxsvg-1.1.5

Davon gäbe es (und liegt auch unter /usr/Portage/...) Version 1.1.6

ein emerge --ask wxsvg fragt mich, ob ich Version 1.1.5 (Re)installieren will. Das will ich nicht. Ich hätte gerne die neueste Version (1.1.6), denn angeblich benötigt DVDStyler 2.1 die neueste Bibliothek. Und da kommt schon mein Problem. Bisher ist mir nur aufgefallen, dass es ab und zu neuer Versionen gibt, als emerge installiert. Jetzt scheine ich aber die neueste Version zu benötigen.

Warum wird nicht die neueste installiert (Abhängigkeiten?) und wie bekomme ich das doch hin, dass auf die neuesten Versionen gegangen wird?

Mein Verständnis bisher war, dass ein "emerge --sync" alles Neue holt und ein "emerge --update --deep --newuse world" dafür sorgt, dass alles auf den neuen Stand kommt, ein "emerge --depclean" danach abhängigkeiten auflöst und nicht mehr gebrauchte Pakete entfernt und schließlich ein "revdep-rebuild" sicherstellt, dass alle benötigten libs auch vorhanden sind, sollte man mal was manuell entfernt haben.

Was verstehe ich da falsch, bzw. was mache ich falsch?

Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Hilfe!

Obelix

----------

## franzf

WIE hast du wxsvg geunmasked? Denn sowohl die 1.1.5 als auch die 1.1.6 sind mit ~x86/amd64 gekeyworded, du brauchst also einen Eintrag in /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords

Und brauchen tut DVDStyler nur ">=media-libs/wxsvg-1.1.5"

----------

## Obelix

Danke!

Das hat schon mal das Problem mit der Version gelöst. Ich habe übersehen, dass ich es mit = statt mit >= in der keywords datei hatte...

Auch wenn es hier nicht wirklich her gehört, aber da franzf sich auszukennen scheint:

DVDStyler geht trotzdem nicht. Es kommt die Meldung

dvdstyler: symbol lookup error: dvdstyler: undefined symbol: _ZN12wxSVGHandlerC1Ev

und im forum hatte ich eben gefunden, dass diese Meldung kommt, wenn die falsche wxsvg installiert sei...

Weißt du da auch Rat?

Dankeschööööön

Obelix

----------

## franzf

revdep-rebuild hattest du schon? Ansonsten einfach nochmal dvdstyler installieren.

----------

## Obelix

Hatte ich, aber es wird noch schlimmer...

Ich dachte, mache ich halt mal ein world-Update. Erst war talloc in einer alten Version und wollte nicht. Da konnte ich nachlesen, dass man das manuell entfernen muss, damit das neue Paket drauf kommt. Ok. Dann ein 

emerge --update --deep --newuse world

meckert, dass ich einen keyword-Eintrag brauch. Nicht weiter schlimm

emerge --depclean rennt durch und entfernt 7 Pakete, die bei

revdep-rebuild alle wieder draufkommen... Verstehe ich nicht...

und jetzt kommt als letztes eine Meldung, dass

dev-python/PyQt4-4.8.4 in der configure phase versagt hat. Nuja. Schade eigentlich. Könnte ja sein, man brauchts mal...

Aber dvdstyler, was ich wirklich ziemlich dringend bräuchte bricht immer noch mit der selben Fehlermeldung ab.

Hast du vielleicht noch einen oder viele Tipps für mich?

Danke und schöne Grüße

Obelix

----------

## franzf

Generell ist uninteressant DASS etwas schief geht (wäre alles paletti gäbs deinen post nicht), wichtig ist das WAS und WIE. Dafür braucht es eine komplette Fehlermeldung, idealerweise das komplette build-log. Bei deiner revdep-rebuild-Sache wäre die Ursache für den rebuild sowie die Paketliste interessant.

----------

## Obelix

ich hab jetzt nochmal versucht alles zu updaten.

Natürlich hat sich zu gestern nix geändert  :Wink: 

Die Ausgabe, die in den Fehler "dev-python/PyQt4-4.8.4 failed (configure phase)" läuft, habe ich unter

http://nopaste.info/8711b28947.html

abgelegt. Ich bin mir nicht wirklich sicher, aber das hat glaube ich nicht diekt Einfluss auf den dvdstyler. Ich hab überhaupt mit ein paar Programmen Probleme. Es geht auch der "kompozer" nicht. Wobei man den nicht emergen kann. Aber die "neuen" binaries laufen auch seit ein paar Wochen nicht mehr.

Ich bin ja erst wieder (war mal 10 Jahre nur Windows) seit wenigen Monaten bei Linux und habe das alte Feuer gleich wieder entfacht, aber manche Sachen bekomme ich nicht hin...

Danke für deine geduldige Hilfe!

Obelix

----------

## franzf

Du musst python-updater laufen lassen, dann geht es erstmal weiter.

----------

## franzf

Ah! Und hier seh ich die Ursache für dein Problem mit DVDStyler:

*  broken /usr/local/lib64/libwxsvg.la (requires /usr/lib64/libgmodule-2.0.la)

Jetzt leg deine Finger auf den Tisch, damit ich dir den Rohrstock drüber ziehen kann  :Razz: 

MERKE:

NIEMALS NIEMALS NIEMALS manuell Pakete an portage vorbei installieren! Jetzt hast du den Salat... Das kann dein ganzes System infiziert haben.

Am besten /usr/local verschieben und dann ein revdep-rebuild laufen lassen, lafilefixer --justfixit wäre wohl auch nicht schlecht.

----------

## Obelix

ähm... rohrstock gerne, wenn ichs war, ABER ich hab nix an portage vorbei installiert... (außer nach /home/obelix/bin, aber das ist hier nicht wichtig, oder?)

ich mach mal den python-updater, und das lafilefixer, und melde mich gleich wieder...

----------

## franzf

portage installiert normalerweise nichts nach /usr/local. Ein unbedachtes "make install" reicht da schonmal aus.

Wie viele Dateien sind denn da in /usr/local? Von wann (Datum) sind die? Was liegt in /usr/local sonst noch rum (z.B. in /usr/local/bin)?

Hast du vllt. mal ein Programm ausprobieren wollen, und hast ein Binary-Paket per Installer-Script installiert?

Weil: irgendwie muss das Zeugs da hin gekommen sein  :Wink: 

[verschwör]Vllt. ist es ja der Staatstrojaner, der mit wxsvg gleich schön aufbereitete Statistiken erstellt, um die Staatsserver zu schonen  :Very Happy: [/verschwör]

----------

## Obelix

also in /usr/local/bin liegt "nur" svgview. Das sagt mir nicht mal was. Ich ahne zwar, was das sein KÖNNTE, aber das habe ich (bewußt) sicher nicht installiert. Und so viel sauf ich auch nicht, dass das mal nachts passiert sein könnte  :Very Happy: 

Dann schon eher der Trojaner.

Ok. Das Python Update ist gelaufen. Hat ganz hübsch lange gedauert.

Soll ich nun noch das "lafilefixer" nachschieben, und was genau ist das?

----------

## Obelix

revdep-rebuild ist auch noch mal gelaufen. Diesmal war die Ausgabe deutlich kürzer. dvdstyler geht aber immer noch nicht.

Wie bekomm ich das Zeug aus /usr/local wieder (sauber) weg?

----------

## Finswimmer

Verschieb den Kram in /usr/local mal in ein anderes Verzeichnis, sodass das System das nicht im Include-Pfad mehr hat, zb. nach /root/alteDaten/

Dann führe nochmal die Installation von dem dvdstyler durch.

Wenn es dann immer noch nicht geht, poste mal die Build.log von dvdstyler.

----------

## Obelix

...ich  bin beeindruckt. Hat geklappt! Danke!

Mir ist zwar immer noch nicht klar, woher das kam, aber egal. Nu isses wech  :Wink: 

Muss/soll ich noch anderes ausführen, um sicher zu gehen, dass das System wieder konsistent läuft?

Gruß

Obelix

----------

## franzf

Ich hätte als erstes nochmal wxsvg neu gebaut, danach alles, was von wxsvg abhängt (hat ja schon bei dvdstyler funktioniert).

equery d wxsvg

hilft dir dabei. Sollten dabei libs auftauchen, kannst du sicherheitshalber alles neu bauen, was euqery d <thislib> ausgibt.

equery gibts mit app-portage/gentoolkit

----------

## Obelix

dankeschön. Einzige Abhängigkeit war dvdstylde (der zwar läuft, aber keine filme transcoden kann. aber das ist ein anderes forum  :Wink:  )

Jetzt plagt mich ein anderes thema, aber dafür mache ich einen neuen Thread auf...

Vielen Dank für die fachkundige Hilfe. Wie würde Loddar saaachen: again what learned

Obelix

----------

## Obelix

jetzt muss ich doch nochmal nachlegen.

gleich mal vorab: ich hab nicht gebootet... bisher...

während ich so meine Arbeit gemacht habe, habe ich nebenbei Evernote im wineHQ installiert. Das lief auch eine ganze Weile jetzt wollte ich es neu starten, weil die Synchronisierung nicht mehr funktionierte. Das Neustarten klappte aber nicht. Es kam immer eine Meldung

err:secur32:SECUR32_initSchannelSP libgnutls not found, SSL connections will fail

hab auch gleich versucht mein Halbwissen anzuwenden und gnutls neu ge-emerged. Ohne Erfolg. Dann dachte ich, vielleicht hilfts wenn ich ein Gesamtupdate versuche. Und nun kommt noch

ERROR: mail-client/thunderbird-10.0.1 failed (compile phase):

 *   (no error message)

was mich ein wenig beunruhigt, weil ich ja den 10.0.1 Thunderbird eigentlich am Laufen habe...

wäret ihr bitte so nett und würdet mir wieder weiterhelfen?

Gruß

Obelix

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *Obelix wrote:*   

> jetzt muss ich doch nochmal nachlegen.
> 
> gleich mal vorab: ich hab nicht gebootet... bisher...
> 
> während ich so meine Arbeit gemacht habe, habe ich nebenbei Evernote im wineHQ installiert. Das lief auch eine ganze Weile jetzt wollte ich es neu starten, weil die Synchronisierung nicht mehr funktionierte. Das Neustarten klappte aber nicht. Es kam immer eine Meldung
> ...

 

anwendungen die mit wine laufen benutzen afaik nicht die nativen system libs sondern die mit wine installiert werden/worden sind. du musst also ggf. die libs mit wine (nach)installieren.

 *Obelix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dann dachte ich, vielleicht hilfts wenn ich ein Gesamtupdate versuche. Und nun kommt noch
> 
> ERROR: mail-client/thunderbird-10.0.1 failed (compile phase):
> ...

 

ob ein binary läuft muss nicht zwangsläufig in korrelation dazu stehen ob sich das binary neu erstellen lässt. wenn du zu dem punkt hilfe brauchst brauchen wir die build log.

----------

## Obelix

...es sieht so aus, dass Mozilla (egal ob firefox oder thunderbird) prüfen, ob libvpx >= 0.9.7 ist. Angeblich nicht.

Wenn ich aber "emerge --ask libvpx" mache, dann sehe ich, dass ich 1.0.0 bereits habe...

irgendwie leuchtet mir das nicht ein...

----------

## franzf

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=401985

Entweder libvpx per package.mask maskieren, oder firefox mit USE="-webm" bauen, oder warten, bis der patch in firefox/thunderbird/seamonkey landet.

----------

## Obelix

vielen Dank! seit gestern scheint es gefixt zu sein, denn ein update hat firefox und thunderbird neu geholt und seit dem gehts auch wieder...

----------

